# Angry Birds Epic



## Steinbarth (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 

gibt es unter den Buffed-Usern auch Angry Birds Epic Spieler, welche sich für gegenseitige Unterstützung als Freund adden lassen möchten?

 

Würde mich sehr freuen.

 

Viele Grüße,

Steinbarth


----------



## johnp9 (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo, wie ist das Spiel? lohnt sich das zum runterladen?


----------

